# My handsome new betta! =]



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I just bought him today at the local pet store. I could not resist! 
Now I also need a name for him!!!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I know it is hard to tell because I couldn't get a picture of him with his fins all flowing but what is his finnage called


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty sure hes a veil tail, and very pretty! I love how the red shows up on his forehead too!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I was thinking that but I wasn't sure because I thought VTs were mostly round tails. I don't think he is full grown though.
Is his coloring light-bi-color or dragon? Or something else?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's so pretty! He's def a veiltail.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

YAy! i'm glad he is a VT. 
What should I name him?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

For some reason I came up with Comet.lol


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

That'd be a good name but I've had so many comet fish in the past


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I got some really amazing photos of him that I will put up tonight


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

If you're into different languages there's one name i love , Hotaru. It means firefly in Japaneses and He is kinda like one. he's soo red with the blue that just POPS! Or even just Firefly is a cool name. Good luck naming him, he's soo pretty!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like that name a lot. Hmmm. I wanna come up with some other ideas first.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry sorry i know the pictures are large


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty! He looks alot like my Indigo except were he is red Indigo is purple.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you =] I am very happy with him. I was shocked to see a betta like this, this family owned pet store doesn't usually have bettas that look like this.
I still can't come up with a name


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The first name I thought of was Rudolph. Maybe it's because I saw Comet in an earlier post and he has some red on his face LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Or maybe because it's close to Christmas? lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

lol Dramaqueen, i think you have christmas fever!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I do!lol!! I'm already listening to Christmas music and I'm in a Christmas dinner theater.


----------



## charliehasacola (Oct 29, 2009)

I think he's actually verging on spade tail?
I like the name Xaio. (zay-oh)


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah I think he is more of a Spade tail. lol. i don't know my finnage that well so i'd rather you all tell me


----------

